# I Think It's Time...



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

The time has come for me... to make... a Light saber electrical mod... even though the svd sometimes feel like a light saber, it is not... 

If you could build your dream/fantasy mod, what would it be?


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)




----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

Sonic Screwdriver mod - but it has to have the lights and make the sounds as well


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

Aah, gotta love Doctor who...


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

Yep - can't wait for the 23rd


----------



## Melinda (6/11/13)

25th of November for the next regenerate Doctor...dammit hopefully not as sad as when David Tennant left, can't wait


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> Aah, gotta love Doctor who...


Ah, thanks for the reminder. My wife has been nagging me to get get dr who.

I've got a mod That I've started designing. You guys will have to wait for the end result.
I promise, it will be a good one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

I have the Doc... or I should say the Docs for you, will bring it on Saturday. So give us a hint on the mod... please tell me its not another POS...


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

All I'm saying, it's a box mod...


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> I've got a mod That I've started designing. You guys will have to wait for the end result.
> I promise, it will be a good one!


 
And what will your bulk price be?


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Knowing myself by now, it will be too expensive. Everything will be over engineered, with no costs held back. So it will be a collectors edition. Only 2 will be made


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

I like over engineering, - built a cot for our 4 year old when he was born and all 4 family members can jump up and down in it at once and it will still stand without a wobble or a creak - complete overkill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

Derick said:


> I like over engineering, - built a cot for our 4 year old when he was born and all 4 family members can jump up and down in it at once and it will still stand without a wobble or a creak - complete overkill


And heavy too I suppose? I have the same problem... Or trait rather, not problem.


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Knowing myself by now, it will be too expensive. Everything will be over engineered, with no costs held back. So it will be a collectors edition. Only 2 will be made


Shotgun...


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Derick said:


> I like over engineering, - built a cot for our 4 year old when he was born and all 4 family members can jump up and down in it at once and it will still stand without a wobble or a creak - complete overkill


 
Awesome!!! That is the only way to do it!
My biggest gripe with all goods in every damn industry is "Planned Obsolescence"
Now I understand the economy needs it to survive, but I still strive to build things to last decades, not months.


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

Im leaning towards this one.


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Awesome!!! That is the only way to do it!
> My biggest gripe with all goods in every damn industry is "Planned Obsolescence"
> Now I understand the economy needs it to survive, but I still strive to build things to last decades, not months.


wouldnt it me nice if more products offer lifetime warranty like zippo and leatherman.. imagine your car had lifetime warranty...


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

Nightfearz said:


> wouldnt it me nice if more products offer lifetime warranty like zippo and leatherman.. imagine your car had lifetime warranty...


If your car had a life time warranty, I would not have work now, and the automotive economy would have collapsed. But in Utopia, it would be like that, and it would be awesome!!!

I did not realize zippo has lifetime warranty. I have a zippo that came with a small ruby embedded. Now this ruby broke off. I wonder if Warranty will cover this? Jewelry store quotes me R400 to replace as it is quite small. The ruby is just the drop of blood on a scorpion engraving.


----------



## ET (6/11/13)

myself i'm working on the other end of the spectrum, a cheap as chips fully mechanical mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> If your car had a life time warranty, I would not have work now, and the automotive economy would have collapsed. But in Utopia, it would be like that, and it would be awesome!!!
> 
> I did not realize zippo has lifetime warranty. I have a zippo that came with a small ruby embedded. Now this ruby broke off. I wonder if Warranty will cover this? Jewelry store quotes me R400 to replace as it is quite small. The ruby is just the drop of blood on a scorpion engraving.


zippo warranty states (the finish can not be guaranteed) meaning no, sorry bro


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

denizenx said:


> myself i'm working on the other end of the spectrum, a cheap as chips fully mechanical mod


I like this... my money at the moment is going towards keeping house, saving for daughter for varsity, and paying her medical bills... 

cheap is better...


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

I took mine in after about 10 years of use(to a Sandton tobacco shop), and the wheel that strikes the flint had worn down to the point where it didn't make proper contact with the flint anymore - causing issues with creating the spark.

The guy on the shop looked at it, pulled out the whole innards, put a new one in and said, 'that's R2.50 for the wick'

No questions, to receipts - I didn't even buy it in SA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

Where can I get a battery holder for the 18650 or 18350 batteries? Just for in case I want to do a box mod in the future?
I can probably just use a head of a existing mod or ego battery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (6/11/13)

Only Local one my google-fu can come up with
http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=60

I would love to (eventually) have a 'mod parts' section on our site, with buttons, boxes, battery holders, 510 connectors etc. etc.

So much that I want though - and our wishlist is already too long

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (6/11/13)

Derick said:


> Only Local one my google-fu can come up with
> http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=60
> 
> I would love to (eventually) have a 'mod parts' section on our site, with buttons, boxes, battery holders, 510 connectors etc. etc.
> ...


yesyes yes, put the mod parts section on the top of the list......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

Derick said:


> Only Local one my google-fu can come up with
> http://www.orderstuff.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=60
> 
> I would love to (eventually) have a 'mod parts' section on our site, with buttons, boxes, battery holders, 510 connectors etc. etc.
> ...


Awesome, thanks Derick. Will have look. Maybe I will just build some connectors into the wood structure. Anyway.
Will look into it a bit later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (6/11/13)

What a super rad idea. Let us all see how the progress goes!


----------



## ET (6/11/13)

@ tyler
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...0-serialparallel-battery-holder-case-wlead-wi
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002230/1279500-2s1p-2-18650-7-4v-holder-case-battery-li-ion-pcm

something like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (6/11/13)

denizenx said:


> @ tyler
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/...0-serialparallel-battery-holder-case-wlead-wi
> http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10002230/1279500-2s1p-2-18650-7-4v-holder-case-battery-li-ion-pcm
> 
> something like this?


Cool stuff, I will have a look at FT! Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (6/11/13)

These guys ship for mahala
http://dx.com/p/3-7v-1-x-18650-battery-holder-case-box-with-leads-100999

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (6/11/13)

Dx is such a dodge site http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.dealextreme.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/11/13)

Go dudes, go. I'm not a tinkerer, but love to watch and applaud!


----------



## Nightfearz (7/11/13)

Step one: Watch all 6 episodes of star wars movies for inspiration...
Step two: Watch all episodes of star wars Clone wars Series for more information.
Step Three: Play Star wars the old republic online, till you reach level 55 (playing republic jedi knight)
Step four: Play Star wars the old republic online, till you reach level 55 (this time with a sith lord)

Lemme recap... check... 2 check... 3 check... yup check... all of them... (blush)
yea I'ma geek...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (7/11/13)

Step five: Come up with a basic design:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (7/11/13)

they sell scale replicas of light sabers online that is the perfect size but expensive as heck
time to go toy shopping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (7/11/13)

I've looked at those online ones, but yeah, expensive as heck, as you say. will see if I can muster the time to make my own one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (10/11/13)

Here's another idea for a box mod...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Melinda (10/11/13)

I would so get me one of those!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

